# Vizsla-less



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

It has been so incredibly empty here in the past near three weeks since I lost my V, Gibson. I have always loved most larger breeds/mixed breeds, and had thought that when I did lose Gibson (far too early  ) I would just look for another large breed rescue I could adopt and give a loving home.

Unfortunately, I think that having had Gibson for the near 6 years I did - I don't think I want to get another dog unless it is a Vizsla.

The past weeks I have been reading new books and re-reading the old ones I bought when I got Gibson. Plus reading stuff online (like here).

As much hard work and effort that a Vizsla needs, above many other breeds, I think it would kill me to not get another one. I'm even worried that perhaps Gibson (who was a rescue I adopted just as he turned three) was on the "easy" side of Vizsla to train and so forth - as much work as I did with him for the first year to get him socialized and trained, he was IMO a naturally easy going dog and was super with kids, adults and other dogs. Im worried that another V might be a lot more work that I expect. Although even though I say he was "easy" it did require all my time for the first year. But we didnt have children at that time also, so I had more time to spend.

Right now (with a 3 yr old and a 5 month old - humans) my wife said NO way to getting a new dog. I understand why - as we both work and she doesnt want me to spend every minute I have free with the new dog (as would be necessary). Im willing to wait.. but I have already contacted the breeder that Gib came from, to keep me posted.

I really dont think I will ever feel better, until I get myself another V to love.

Am I nuts? There is such a great sadness in my heart, I dont think I will recover until I have another V in my family.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No one here is going to think you're crazy. These dogs are addicting! I wouldn't do anything without your wife on board, but maybe you can start planting the seeds, so to speak, for rescuing another V. There are quite a few V specific rescues so you may be able to find another older, calmer dog and bypass the crazy puppy stage which would be especially challenging with little ones in the house. 

I don't know about any Canadian rescue groups, but you might try vizsla clubs or check out the rescues in the northern US states. It's a good idea to contact them now, like you did with your breeder, because it can take awhile for the right dog to turn up. 

Another suggestion is to spend time with dogs different from Vs. Scout and I are staying with my aunt and uncle who just lost their lab and I think it's been nice for them having a dog around that fills the void without reminding them too much of their dog. It might be nice to volunteer at a local animal shelter while you heal.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I would never bring into our home another dog without my wife on board - that would be unfair and I am not one to make even smaller decisions affecting our family, without her input.

When we adopted Gib, she also wanted a dog (she had dogs growing up, I wanted to but my parents didnt). That being said I dont think she understood the extra work of having both an older rescue, and a Vizsla (I had done my homework the weeks before, talking to my vet who was familiar with the breed and also doing a lot of reading). She knows right now, we really dont have the time to devote to a dog - pup or older.

Ive been looking at rescue sites. Im not opposed to travelling quite a distance either, to bring home a good dog that needs a great home. I dont want a rescue to save $$ either, as I am a big proponent of giving good dogs homes that are otherwise neglected or worse. That being said, I am also not against purchasing a dog from a breeder, or previous owner if it means also giving a dog a great home. Im definitely not trying to rush into anything. But I am certainly thinking down the road a bit in terms of time.

For me, if the opportunity arose I would have to see how things would be. It might not be ideal today, but even later on this year, things can change.

One thing I have going for me is that I am self employed (I have a woodworking business out in the country, on quite a bit of property) and have always brought my dogs to work with me every day, unless my wife was off and kept Gib at home with her for the day.

But it still requires a ton of effort as you know. 

As for other dogs, I have so many friends with dogs - it is not hard to visit and play with them. Unfortunately our local pound/SPCA is only open during my working hours, or I would visit them on the weekends. Too bad, they always have some nice dogs there.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

As you said, the first thing is to wait for your wife's agreement on the subject of a new dog... After that, finding a young adult Vizsla to rescue is possible, but does require perseverance!

I adopted my boy Willie from a high-kill shelter (dog pound). He was a stray. It was just my lucky day when I found him posted on petfinder.com. I was at the dog pound when they opened that morning. Otherwise, I might not have been so lucky!

The great thing about it (aside from saving a life) is that he came already "pretrained" with impeccable house manners! No puppy stage to work through, yet he was still quite young. Vets estimate: approximately two years old. I feel as you do... once you've shared your life with a Vizsla, it's unlikely that you'll want another breed of dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Right now (with a 3 yr old and a 5 month old - humans) my wife said NO way to getting a new dog.


I go with your wife on this one. She must be feeling overwhelmed.

I have grandkids and I don't know how my daughter's do it.

Enjoy OPP for a while (Other people's pets). 

There is a time and a season for everything. 

Sorry about the loss. 

A couple good books "A Dog's Purpose" and "Merle's Door" in the meantime.

RBD


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

I have to say my wife and I share our parenting 50/50 - honestly. But it was more like 90/10 in my favour looking after Gibson (probably my doing anyhow but that's not important).

Yet I understand there is a huge difference with a dog who was already with us, trained and so forth as Gib was, VS bringing a new dog into the house right at this time.

I left work a bit early today, and went to the shelter to drop off a donation cheque, and to let them know about Gibson (some of the staff were working back in 09' when I adopted him). I was fighting back tears telling them what had happened, and felt foolish for crying - but it was sort of closure - since I sat in the parking lot thinking about the day we went to pick him up there, nearly 6 years ago.

I wanted to look at the dogs they had (just to see them) but I had to get out of there, it was too overwhelming.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't think getting a new dog will fill the void that is empty by losing your pal. Time will help to heal some of the pain and a new friend will help to lift your spirits but you will always have an aching in your heart for Gibson. I found the Vizsla Society of Ontario site. If you are looking for another rescue they post them on their site every so often. Maybe when you are ready to get a new friend you can shoot them an email. I hope you find some peace soon and do not think about the what ifs... just think of all the great times and know you gave Gibson a great life and he loved you for it!! http://www.vsovizsla.org/node


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I just want to emphasize that I didn't think you would do something rash or without consulting your wife. I just find it useful to read things from other people that I was already thinking myself, especially when my emotions are swaying me in a different direction. 

I'm trying to think what I'd want to be told if I were in your situation and I think it would be along the lines of, it's normal and good for this to hurt like ****. Gib wasn't just a dog, he was a person, a friend. Don't feel foolish for crying. Another dog cannot replace him, but you're also not betraying him by wanting another. It's ok to agree with your wife about now not being good timing, but to hate that at the same time. Be open with her about that. You'll figure out what's right eventually. Again, I'm sure you know all this, but hopefully it's helpful to hear it. Don't feel like you have to justify anything to us.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

Trust me, I appreciate the support, comments and advice given here by every other person. 

I really do appreciate being able to put my feelings down here and having feedback from other Vizsla lovers, and those who can relate to my situation. Sincerely!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you thought of joining a local vizsla club.
Even though you don't have a V right now, you could get your V fix, and help out with trials and fun days.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

The closest one would be in the Toronto area... Unfortunately I'm about an eight hour drive away. I'm sort of far up north in eastern Ontario. 

There are a few Vizslas here and I know the one family pretty well. We used to go out with our dogs together. But our work and family schedules are not very compatible ( he works shifts and is often away). 

The breed is certainly not common up here. Mainly labs and golden's. By far.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss if your beloved pup Gibson. He sounds like quite a character and I love reading your memories of him. We vacation on the north shore of Superior every summer. It is my absolute favourite place to be, and our boy loves the time we spend up there. The driftwood beaches are his favourite thing in the world. Your boy was one lucky pup.

In the meantime, you may also wish to keep an eye out in the Michigan area for a rescue V via Petfinder. I have a friend who rescued two Weimers from Michigan awhile back. 

When the time is right, the right dog will come along for you and your family. Until then, keep sharing your wonderful stories as often as you need. I know I'm enjoying them, and your pup lives on through them


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Canadian said:


> In the meantime, you may also wish to keep an eye out in the Michigan area for a rescue V via Petfinder. I have a friend who rescued two Weimers from Michigan awhile back.
> 
> When the time is right, the right dog will come along for you and your family.


Even if it's not the right time, it surely wouldn't hurt just to keep an eye on some of rescues, would it?  A fair amount of the rescues are past the puppy stage and some are even well trained already. There's a big difference between a V puppy and a mature V -> I think you know what to expect from an adult V, it's usually just the babies that are little terrors  

I don't know any Canadian rescue groups, but I would follow Great Lakes Weim Rescue and some of the MI Vizsla rescues. For example, GLWR just placed a Vizsla recently.

Join some of the Facebook groups too, like Vizsla and Vizsla International. There's a lot of people that post there to rehome their dogs. Many times they are well behaved dogs it's just that the owner's situation has changed ().

Check regularly with any breeders you might be interested in as well. Sometimes they are rehoming older breeding stock dogs or puppies they bred that have to be rehomed at an older age for some reason. I've seen dogs from some great breeders become available at a few years old.

Good luck! I can't imagine how difficult it would be to have a Vizsla-sized hole in your life. It can take a good amount of time for the right rescue to pop up, so my suggestion would be to start keeping tabs on the rescues/rehomes near you now. Also, a lot of the rescue dogs don't make it to Petfinder because the rescues already have apps on file for potential adopters, so keep that in mind. You don't have to commit to anything until the right dog comes along at the right time.


----------

